# two questions: Where is Spur and trolling advice



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

ok, I know where the rigs are, the elbow, the nipple. Where is the spur?

Also: a few trolling questions. Yes- still very new ot offshore and blue water fishing and learning.

Fast Trolling:
The time that I am heading out and back in, is there a fast troll lure I can run to have a chance at something during the out and back? I normally do not get over 25 mph on my runs out and back. 

Regular trolling:
I have a few different lures that I use, I have not outriggers. I usually use 2 poles but I am not sure of how far back I should let them go or how fast I should be going. 
I normally run trolling spoon or duster with a cigar minnow on top and behind the boat at least 100ft. Second one is usually a stretch 30+ that I keep somewhere between 50-100ft back. Trolling speed 3-6mph

Should I be going faster or slower? Should the lures be in the boatwake/engine wash or way out behind?

What's a good speed to troll for wahoo?

Thank you in advance. I appreciate all of the great info and support on the forum. It is tough learning offshore fishing after so many years of inshore, but I am determined. 

Pan


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I would troll 5 lure spread you can do it without out riggers and yes different lures. Go by a local bait shop and they can help get u going on what to pull and where


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd recommend starting to learn how to fast troll with two lines in the water at first. You need to learn how the lures run at what speeds and what types of lures are best at which speed. Dragging five lures with out a little experience under your belt could result in one heck of a knot, lost fish, lost lures and lost line especially at high speeds.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

You may want to stay in closer til you get the hang of it..... the spur is a long haul and a lot of fuel... better to get the basics down closer to shore


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If it were me, I'd stay inside of the nipple and fish the ledge in 300-400ft. This front will almost certainly push large amounts of bait further out around that drop and I've always done well there on wahoo and bills following the first strong front of the fall. You can pull a yo zuri on one flat line, a blue/white express with a horse hoo on the opposite flatline and a couple different islander/hoo combos on two longer lines behind them. Four lines should be easy to manage in this arrangement and these are easy to position lures that will produce right now. Keep your flat lines around 50ft or so behind the transom and the long lines around 100-125ft


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the information and advice. I really appreciate it. Found gps coordinates for the spur 29 27.327 86 56.298. I will cut my teetch a little closer until I get a better feel for being able to troll a few different setups. I think I can do the four lines as mentioned in the string. Thinking I may be able to get out to the elbow or nipple this weekend. Looking forward to it, that's for sure! 

Thanks again,

Pan


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck Pan.

I will happy to offer you advice on the best trolling techniques. After many years of trial and error I would love to be able to offer my experiences so that you can be successful. Please give me a call anytime. 

Capt. Matt Condon
Galati Yacht Sales
(850) 654-1575


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris V said:


> If it were me, I'd stay inside of the nipple and fish the ledge in 300-400ft. This front will almost certainly push large amounts of bait further out around that drop and I've always done well there on wahoo and bills following the first strong front of the fall. You can pull a yo zuri on one flat line, a blue/white express with a horse hoo on the opposite flatline and a couple different islander/hoo combos on two longer lines behind them. Four lines should be easy to manage in this arrangement and these are easy to position lures that will produce right now. Keep your flat lines around 50ft or so behind the transom and the long lines around 100-125ft


Thats good advice. If you want to high speed troll for hoo, then I would start with 2 jet heads and 250# or 300# mono leader, or wire (im sure there might be controversy on mono leader, but I have had great experience with it). Get some 32 or 48 oz cigar shaped trolling weights and drop the lines 100-130 yards or so behind the boat (have them spaced out by 30 yards or so a part). Run them about 17 knots on your way out.
Yo-zuri are great to run as a flatline lure. Look into mold craft "wide range" lures. they are inexpensive comparatively speaking, and they are highly effective!!! Islander blue and white with a ballyhoo are great too. Depending on your boat, keep your flat lines 30-50' behind the boat as stated above.... you will be able to see the water change. you want them in the clean water right behind the prop wash.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you for all of the advice. Very much appreciated. Capt. Matt- I will have to give you a call one of these days and learn from some of your experience.

I have been doing a lot of internet research as well as hitting the local bait shops. I think I have picked up all of the equipment I need. I just need to put all of the pieces together. A few different options I will play with. Picked up some trolling weights, pre-made trolling rigs with Mono leader, crimping tools and wire. I need a few down days to just put everything together. 

All of the local bait shops were VERY helpful and one even had the trolling weights I was looking for on hand. 

Anyone had any luck trolling these?

http://www.bigbiteoffshore.com/inde...uct&view=detail&product_id=226&category_id=68

As soon as my work schedule has me in town for a days I am planning on heading out. I'll probably post just prior and see if anyone else is heading out for a buddy boat safety backup

Will post results and have a great Thanksgiving!

Pan


----------

